

How Many Hours Should a Startup Employee Work? - xutopia
http://www.instigatorblog.com/how-many-hours-should-a-startup-employee-work/2010/08/26/

======
wccrawford
As many as agreed on during the signing.

In my case, the company said it was a regular 8-hour day but I was expected to
put in time during 'emergencies'. I agreed, and for the most part, that's how
it went.

Occasionally they would schedule time on a Saturday, but they almost always
gave me time off to compensate. When they didn't, something else was done.

And occasionally, I would put in a little extra time to finish off something I
was working on.

On the other hand, other employees have put in massive overtime and generally
worked themselves into quitting. Management put pressure on them to do so, but
didn't force them. (I'm proof there wasn't force, since I'm still here.)

The key to working at a startup is understanding that they need flexibility
first and foremost. Their problems are going to happen at odd times and there
won't be many people to fix them. Of course, as I noted above, the company has
to be flexible back, or it doesn't work.

------
alttab
I work at a start up and I treat my job like a 9-5. It depends on what you do
during those hours that matter.

